# Windows explorer crashes when trying to load files from android device.



## TMCThomas (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Got a problem with windows and my android devices. For some reason windows does detect the phone but as soon as I try to open it to acces the data, explorer just stopts to respond and restart after a few seconds (See the video) so far I've tried: Different USB Cables, Uninstalling en reinstalling the mtp drivers, using other android devices, enabling USB debug on android. But none has worked so far. 
Has anyone experienced the same problem/knows how to solve this?

Here is the example video: 







Greetings Thomas Mulder

ps. The android devices that I tested are not in charching only mode.


----------

